# Swedish: angenämt



## thedreamer

Är det för mycket gammalmodigt att använda "_angenämt"_ isf "_trevligt att träffas"_? 

Eller går det bra när tex vi fick tillfälle att träffas en viktig person. 

Vad kan man använda förutom de här? Kan "det är ett nöje" också gå?


----------



## MattiasNYC

I det sammanhanget låter "angenämt" något gammalmodigt tycker jag. "Trevligt att träffas." fungerar bra. Å andra sidan finns det säkert en mindre grupp Svenskar som kanske uppskattar "angenämt"... 

I vilket fall som helst låter "Ett nöje att träffas." litet underligt.


----------



## Ogago

"Angenämt" är nog ett ord som ingår i mitt ordförråd, är jag rädd.
När  man träffat en italienare för första gången och hälsat så säger man  gärna "piacere". "Angenämt" är den svenska motsvarigheten.
Jag tror inte någon höjt ett ögonbryn när jag sagt "angenämt", så det duger nog.
Naturligtvis varierar man sej, och anpassar uttrycket efter mottagaren.


----------



## DerFrosch

Svaret du får på din fråga beror nog mycket på när personen som svarar är född. För min del känns _trevligt att träffas_ betydligt naturligare - det skulle till ett verkligt formellt sammanhang för att jag skulle få för mig att säga _angenämt_. Men många personer över 50-strecket upplever det säkert som helt normalt.

Kort sagt:

*Angenämt* är ett utmärkt val i formella och högtidliga sammanhang, men ju informellare och vardagligare sammanhanget blir, desto troligare är det att folk kommer att tycka att det känns onaturligt och löjligt.

*Trevligt att träffas* är ett säkert kort i nästan alla sammanhang (men ska nog undvikas om du presenteras för någon medlem av den svenska kungafamiljen!).

Något annat alternativ värt att nämna finns det egentligen inte.


----------



## MattiasNYC

Nåja, nu är ju en hel del Svenskar inte så förtjusta över att ha en kung till att börja med, så för egen del skulle det nog få bli "Tjena, fan!". Jag bugar och bockar minsann inte för någon överhöghet!


----------



## DerFrosch

MattiasNYC said:


> Nåja, nu är ju en hel del svenskar inte så förtjusta över att ha en kung till att börja med, så för egen del skulle det nog få bli "Tjena, fan!". Jag bugar och bockar minsann inte för någon överhöghet!



Ja, det har du förstås rätt att tycka. Jag tar inte ställning i den frågan, jag konstaterar bara att enligt rådande normer betraktas "_Trevligt att träffas!_" som en lite väl intim fras att använda när man hälsar på kungen.

Eftersom det här är ett forum där vi försöker lära ut god svenska måste jag förresten bara kommentera att enligt svenska skrivregler skrivs, till skillnad från i engelskan, nationalitetsadjektiv med gemener och inte versaler - _svenskar_, inte _Svenskar_.


----------



## Lugubert

_Angenämt_ dog nog ut med morfar. _Trevligt att träffas_ tycker jag låter lite formellt och stelt, men bör passa till okända eller en VIP. Till en skolkamrat jag inte träffat på drygt 50 år skulle jag nog säga _Kul att träffas_ _(igen)_.


----------



## DerFrosch

För att förtydliga så gällde mina kommentarer ett scenario där man möter någon man aldrig tidigare har träffat. Jag skulle aldrig säga _trevligt att träffas_ till någon jag har talat med tidigare, oavsett hur länge sedan det var.


----------



## MattiasNYC

DerFrosch said:


> Ja, det har du förstås rätt att tycka. Jag tar inte ställning i den frågan, jag konstaterar bara att enligt rådande normer betraktas "_Trevligt att träffas!_" som en lite väl intim fras att använda när man hälsar på kungen.
> 
> Eftersom det här är ett forum där vi försöker lära ut god svenska måste jag förresten bara kommentera att enligt svenska skrivregler skrivs, till skillnad från i engelskan, nationalitetsadjektiv med gemener och inte versaler - _svenskar_, inte _Svenskar_.



Såpass....


----------

